# DARK honey from combs



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi all, 2nd year beekeeper here and this was my first year to process wax from my top bar hive. I got a gallon of goldenrod honey out of the ladies while leaving them plenty for the winter. I put the squished comb into a tin and melted it (i let it get pretty hot on accident). When i tried to cool the wax into bricks, i had approx 70 percent dark, honey textured liquid which tastes a bit like molasses...is there a name for this "extracted" honey? Any ideas on what it might be good for? The flavor is sweet, but definitely has a STRONG flavor from the old dark comb it was in (and probably from my overheating).


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

if you had enough make mead


----------

